# Bob Sikes Sunday night



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Well first thing I see when I get here is lots of action at the top of the water. so Im already pumped to do battle with something huge now that I finally have the gear to hold my own with one of those monsters. Well right off the back I land a nice trout then no bites for awile so I go to the octagon and try my luck there. No hits even though Im seeing so much action going on around it.
My lighter rod hooks into a nice 20 inch catfish then a pinfish which I tossed out as live bait but no hits. I might be losing my touch


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Keep trying you will get one!!! UGLY


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

any spanish being caught yet there?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

It's not you 850lover, you have not lost your touch, it's just sykes! I have had absolutely garbage luck out there for the last few weeks, no sharks at all, but if we are lucky we will sometimes get lady fish....


----------



## TTT (Jun 26, 2013)

Sykes was pretty slow Sunday so it isn't just you. I had two bites and something else swam by and chomped off my line.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> It's not you 850lover, you have not lost your touch, it's just sykes! I have had absolutely garbage luck out there for the last few weeks, no sharks at all, but if we are lucky we will sometimes get lady fish....


You aint lying. Ive been doing pretty horrible there myself. I'm sure there are some prime times out there when something is hungry! I almost want to say fishing was better there when it was winter lol.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

AVIDfisherman said:


> You aint lying. Ive been doing pretty horrible there myself. I'm sure there are some prime times out there when something is hungry! I almost want to say fishing was better there when it was winter lol.


Man, I kinda agree, once we got zoned in on the reds we would catch at least one just about every night!


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Man, I kinda agree, once we got zoned in on the reds we would catch at least one just about every night!


Thats right. Different tides and moving water bring in different fish. One night people will be catching reds and the next night that place is crawling with sharks kimda weird how it works out.


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Gonna give it another try soon. Ill see if maybe top water fishing works better


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Im going out there tonight for some fun.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

May end up out there if I can find a ride for Andrew and I, his flight gets in at 7 today, going to visit for a few days before moving back to england.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

My 9yr old son and I were out there as well until about 3am. I had about 3 toothy critters cut me off. Had one good fight which I think it was a big ass flounder by the way it was fighting. Only brought up a small but fat little 11.5 inch mangrove snapper. Still had a couple nice little fillets and a fun time with my son  That's what it's all about! 
Oh yeah, the possible flounder hit this bait that I can't remember seeing for many years. Anyone know what it's called? Head like a shrimp, tough ass armor layered down the back along with a lobster like tail. It was a tough little bastard and what ever it was that was big on the hook wanted it bad!!!


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice man what did you catch him on?


----------



## dan111213 (Jun 29, 2011)

I went saturday morning around 730am and of course the water isn't clear but the bait was everywhere. salinity level isn't good right now obviously because of all the rain, but i managed 2 spanish and 2 snapper. one of the spanish was tiny and the other was 15. the snapper were 11 1/2 and 13. the fish around there but they just aren't there in the big numbers due to the water issues. the only other fish that were caught were a few remoras and a couple of mullet.


----------



## Bloodhawk762x39 (Jun 5, 2013)

Lookin at a mantis prawn buddy. Pretty small, but they are cool little arthropods. That snapper and spanish bite has been slow for nearly two months now. I pull in one or two here and there, but it's been really spotty.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

AVIDfisherman said:


> Nice man what did you catch him on?


Hey bro. I caught that little mangrove on a medium size frozen shrimp on a Carolina rig. Was slowly dragging the bottom for flounder and kept going over some structure. Of course thought I was snagged good. Started pulling the line by hand and pulled him out of his hiding spot :thumbsup: 



Bloodhawk762x39 said:


> Lookin at a mantis prawn buddy. Pretty small, but they are cool little arthropods. That snapper and spanish bite has been slow for nearly two months now. I pull in one or two here and there, but it's been really spotty.


 Thanks man! I know I've seen one before but it's been probably 15yrs ago. Wish I knew how or where to get some more to use as bait! Being so tough they definitely stay on a hook even when being snatched at numerous times. Not to mention something out there big really wants to snack on it :yes:
Going out again tonight to try my luck :thumbsup:


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Peacock shrimp be careful when there alive


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

I dont normally use shrimp. But i might try it one night. Maybe thatll produce something out of the normal that i catch.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

I was there again last night. Got cut off 1st 5 casts! After that it really slowed down. Ended up leaving with 1 Bluefish, 1 Mangrove, and 2 Ground Mullet. Not looking for any monsters, just a snack :yes:


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Smarty said:


> I was there again last night. Got cut off 1st 5 casts! After that it really slowed down. Ended up leaving with 1 Bluefish, 1 Mangrove, and 2 Ground Mullet. Not looking for any monsters, just a snack :yes:


are bluefish good eating?


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

@850lover they are very good a little stronger then mullet


----------



## SpanMack (May 2, 2013)

Blue fish are great,what I do is when you catch them cut a slit at there tail because they're a real bloody fish..so that they bleed out .Get home fillet and soak in buttermilk or Italian dressing for about 2-3 hours and fry em up. Anyone else says different stay out the kitchen


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

When you say there was a lot of top water action do you mean a lot of bait being crushed or what?


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

850lover said:


> are bluefish good eating?


 They're okay man, just a little strong tasting. Just like stated above a little preparation and they can be good. Not exactly my 1st choice though. I prefer fish I can fry up fresh on the spot right after filleting them :yes:


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Randall2point0 said:


> When you say there was a lot of top water action do you mean a lot of bait being crushed or what?


bait was being demolished at the top.


----------



## the finisher (Jan 22, 2013)

*bluefish gumbo*

its great!!!


----------



## dmarcet (Oct 7, 2013)

hey what is going on out at bob sikes this week


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

dmarcet said:


> hey what is going on out at bob sikes this week


Bull reds, white trout, some mangroves here & there, bluefish, ground mullet. Take your pick. They're all out there right now.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Bluefish been eating cut bait at night?


----------

